# Forgive me Forum for I Have Sinned



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Confession time, after a couple of weeks burning the candle at both ends, and being down to a tiny stump of sanity, and generally feeling sorry for myself, I adulterated my beautiful beans with chocolate and made a mocha.

And I liked it. *Gasp*

This seems to me a sin beyond just adding an occasional sugar (not that I do that) or adulterating espresso with milk (I do that!)

So what secret coffee sins are you hiding?

Do you enjoy a sneaky Starbucks frappumochasprinklesmorecinno?

Do you offer your friends (because they are totally clueless) tesco value supermarket beans, and pretend they are Hand Roasted by Nordic Maidens by the light of the full moon? (And keep the good stuff for yourself?)

Time to free your conscience and fess up, to receive either forgiveness and absolution, or be sent to the circle of hell reserved for the creators of decaffeinated beans and fast-food coffee.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Your opening statements do not count as mitigating circumstances Missy and you ought to feel very ashamed. Whilst saying this I have been known to 'enjoy' the odd cortado from the dreaded costa - but I was really in need on a motorway after driving for a few hours. I hang my head in shame:exit:


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I most definitely keep a jar of instant coffee for family that come round even with my machine of full display. I am not wasting valuable lovely coffee on people who dont appreciate it or think i have some crazy hobby wasting money on 'coffee stuff'. As for my GF's mama, when presented with nice fresh coffee she asked "have you got any proper coffee?" meaning instant!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Sometimes I don't weigh my grinds or the resultant output ... I just fill the basket to the height it's normally at and run the shot until it starts to look wrong

and the best bit .... Once you have turned it into a latte or flattie or a cappuccino if I screw the steaming up .... It first taste much different to when I use the scales !!!!

I sin


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> I most definitely keep a jar of instant coffee for family that come round even with my machine of full display. I am not wasting valuable lovely coffee on people who dont appreciate it or think i have some crazy hobby wasting money on 'coffee stuff'. As for my GF's mama, when presented with nice fresh coffee she asked "have you got any proper coffee?" meaning instant!


You will burn in hell for that transgression....look what happened to the person who asked for "proper coffee"


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I made my wife an iced mocha the other day with some rave mocha Java. It was lovely!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

My dirty secret

Not that I use them in my coffee as I cant abide the taste of sweetened coffee. Mrs WD has the occasional coffee polluted with the stuff.


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

I made and drank two coffees using a nespresso machine today. I enjoyed them, too.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I made a microlot Geisha flat white once.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Might have occasionally opened a bag of Tesco beans for visitors - there I've said it


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

DiscoYou said:


> I made and drank two coffees using a nespresso machine today. I enjoyed them, too.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have been known to top up the basket with a gram or so from the morning grinder purge if the weight is down a bit... Damned if I can tell the difference though.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Gosh it's all coming out now isn't it!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Ah'm no tellin'.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> My dirty secret
> 
> Not that I use them in my coffee as I cant abide the taste of sweetened coffee. Mrs WD has the occasional coffee polluted with the stuff.
> 
> View attachment 21804


Hang on a minute!!!

You you "just happen" to have 6 litres of multiple flavours of syrups (more choice I may add than I have ever seen in any coffee shop).

Several of those flavours appear to be at least 1/2 drunk.

Yet "apparently" Mrs WD has the "occasional"...............

Mmmmmmmmmmm I think you have well and truly outed yourself!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


>


For SHAME


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> For SHAME


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DOUBLE shame


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Why aren't the moderators doing their jobs properly? I'm feeling very offended reading these posts - you have all fooled me into thinking you were coffee connoisseurs, now the truth comes out.... Charlatans!

I'm off to find my jam jar for a cappuccino (if I can get the microwave to work)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Isn't that/he a Spanish footballer?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Drewster said:


> Isn't that/he a Spanish footballer?


No I think it's a box of muffins. Though I'm not really a watcher of football, so I have no idea.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well along with all the strange developments....I have also sinned and decided to have a look at a couple of bean to cup machines!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Well along with all the strange developments....I have also sinned and decided to have a look at a couple of bean to cup machines!!


THE END IS NIGH prov 1 coffee forum-- thou shalt not mention such false gods.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

I just stick a spoonful of Mellow Birds in the portafilter basket and pretend I'm making real espresso.

Alright, I don't really do that, but it made me smile.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> THE END IS NIGH prov 1 coffee forum-- thou shalt not mention such false gods.











Bean to cup and pods drag people into a big big dark hole . Sparta being real coffee, made from real beans, oh and quality water, (without sweeteners people)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

caramel said:


> I just stick a spoonful of Mellow Birds in the portafilter basket and pretend I'm making real espresso.
> 
> Alright, I don't really do that, but it made me smile.


That's a deflecting post! Come on, name your sins and be forgiven (or suitably mocked, or in the case of @Scotford s sin/crime potentially flogged)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Respect. I've got one of those. ; )


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

actually they work really well, just like my gaggia when I grind too fine - I'm off to buy one and some football muffins for consolation afterwards


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

When I make a coffee for myself I rarely use the saucer .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm teaching my toddler to sin.









He loves his cofffeeeeee once daddy has gone to work!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello, my names Colin and I like crema


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

On second thoughts:

Confession: I'm currently drinking about 40cl of Nescafé decaff.

Plea in mitigation: Due to coronary problems I'm limited to two shots of coffee per day, and the quack would prefer I had none. But hey, 6** different means of brewing, a roaster and a dozen bags of green have to be rationalized somehow. Furthermore I cheat: the shots are doubles and damn the torpedoes.

N.B. Nescafé decaff is its own penance, though I could throw in the odd Hail Maragogype if you like.

** last time I counted. Could be more.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vieux Clou said:


> On second thoughts:
> 
> Confession: I'm currently drinking about 40cl of Nescafé decaff.
> 
> ...


At last, a proper sin (respect, but I wouldn't try this at home), all the other posts have been folk describing how they make coffee & like it...should be normal fare for a coffee forum, surely?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Vieux Clou said:


> On second thoughts:
> 
> Confession: I'm currently drinking about 40cl of Nescafé decaff.
> 
> ...


you could buy decaf beans? or blend to half caf and have 4 shots.


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> View attachment 21807


In my defence, it was free.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> I'm teaching my toddler to sin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also seems to have borrowed a cup from costa - double sin


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Vieux Clou said:


> On second thoughts:
> 
> Confession: I'm currently drinking about 40cl of Nescafé decaff.
> 
> ...


1 Book appointment with Quack

2 Buy huge two triple Espressos and take to Dr - one for him one for you

3 read him this https://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/mar/03/coffee-drinking-may-prevent-heart-attacks-study


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> He also seems to have borrowed a cup from costa - double sin


That kind of was the sin... no coffee beans were harmed in the production of this beverage (and it was a legitimately acquired receptacle)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Hang on a minute!!!
> 
> You you "just happen" to have 6 litres of multiple flavours of syrups (more choice I may add than I have ever seen in any coffee shop).
> 
> ...


I do use the salted caramel and gingerbread in porridge in winter - that's my defence your honour. Amaretto flavour I don't touch - hate the stuff


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mmmmm Amaretto !!!

Perhaps a large shot of Disaronno in your coffee? Purely medicinal of course


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't weigh out for the mother in law's giant latte. There. I've said it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is this the way to amaretto, dreaming of mixing it with espresso - and sweet Missy who waits for me?   

With apologies to Tony Christie. And Missy. No libel intended!


----------



## nutsey (Jul 6, 2016)

Can't beat it


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Is this the way to amaretto, dreaming of mixing it with espresso - and sweet Missy who waits for me?
> 
> With apologies to Tony Christie. And Missy. No libel intended!


I'll wait for you if you bring the amaretto.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> I'll wait for you if you bring the amaretto.


Classy date (in so many ways)


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> you could buy decaf beans? or blend to half caf and have 4 shots.


I have twice roasted decaff for the missus: the result isn't worth it. The way I see it is this: if you're going to drink coffee that has been fiddled with, leave it to the expert fiddlers.

I'd rather have a couple of shots of the good stuff than four of adulterated.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm drinking month old preground rave Rwandan Simbi. I know this is a sin, but it's not my fault. The FiL just returned it, because he prefers the "stuff from Saintsbury's" now thats sinful!!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dare I try the cold brew?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Missy said:


> Dare I try the cold brew?


I have. I would say it's the least bad of the available "coffee" options. The best option is of course the bottled Strathmore water.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That was some sort of blackberry mojito iced tea lemonade. It tasted of squash with a hint of lemons and toothpaste. Weird but ok, and a good space to work in.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm at it again.

Cold brew, yum. Cream soda, yum.

All I will say is, whilst I seek forgiveness I've drunk my cup of punishment. Some things are just not meant to mix.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

This is a heinous sin, but please forgive me. Stuck at newcastle airport and the plane is delayed. Having to gain caffeine from a lavazza bean in ritazza. After forcing this down its a miracle anyone who hasn't had good coffee even bothers with it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lavazza is Italian for lavatory, best thing to do with it is cut out the middle man!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you venture out into the countryside you may well find you can collect lavazza beans for free....

....usually near where rabbits live


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Thankfully I have foundry coffee with me so I'm safe for a while.


----------



## TheCoffeeMan (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not even sure I like coffee.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lefteye said:


> Thankfully I have foundry coffee with me so I'm safe for a while.


Good choice

I'm currently enjoying their Guatemalan from the aeropress in the 33 degree sun.


----------



## benp88 (Aug 14, 2016)

I drink tea at work...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Missy said:


> I'm at it again.
> 
> Cold brew, yum. Cream soda, yum.
> 
> All I will say is, whilst I seek forgiveness I've drunk my cup of punishment. Some things are just not meant to mix.


In the same vein cold brew Jul LSOL sundlaug mixed with diet Tesco fury ginger beer over ice. Not much to look at but a surprisingly refreshing long caffeinated ginger brew (guiltily then had a second!)

John


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Drank a cappuccino at Ikea - new self serve machine in the restaurant, popped in the token and it served a burnt bitter drink with deep soulless eyes on it as a warning - shudders -


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Drank a cappuccino at Ikea - new self serve machine in the restaurant, popped in the token and it served a burnt bitter drink with deep soulless eyes on it as a warning - shudders -
> 
> View attachment 22534


I had one of these last week. Hands down the worst tasting coffee I have had in some time!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I've been taking coffee into work for our giant french press...ground straight out of the e10 for espresso...forgive me forum


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lefteye said:


> This is a heinous sin, but please forgive me. Stuck at newcastle airport and the plane is delayed. Having to gain caffeine from a lavazza bean in ritazza. After forcing this down its a miracle anyone who hasn't had good coffee even bothers with it.


Honestly I'd rather drink tea .


----------



## matt_adams (Oct 28, 2016)

I went to my brother's where him and his wife don't really care about coffee. They offered me an instant coffee and I accepted. It must have been the first time I'd drank instant in about 2 years.

My brother's wife: "It won't be as good as yours"

Me: I'm sure it won't be too bad

Guess what? It was too bad. Forgive me for my sins.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

matt_adams said:


> I went to my brother's where him and his wife don't really care about coffee. They offered me an instant coffee and I accepted. It must have been the first time I'd drank instant in about 2 years.
> 
> My brother's wife: "It won't be as good as yours"
> 
> ...


You are very braved to have confessed to this!


----------



## lucasserur (Apr 30, 2015)

matt_adams said:


> I went to my brother's where him and his wife don't really care about coffee. They offered me an instant coffee and I accepted. It must have been the first time I'd drank instant in about 2 years.
> 
> My brother's wife: "It won't be as good as yours"
> 
> ...


I'd rather drink hot water.


----------

